# Extracting



## October420 (Dec 5, 2014)

Alright, I'd like to gain some knowledge and understanding here. Basically I'd like to get some feedback on extracting. I'm a total novice when it comes to the subject, but I understand there are basically three methods of extractions;
BHO, Ice Water (bubble) and Dry Ice extractions. I'm interested in the last two.

So what are the advantages and disadvantages between the dry ice and ice water methods?

Looks like the dry ice method is simpler but have no idea if the end result is better? 

Also I know you can use un-dried material when making ice water extractions, but if you are using the dry ice method can you do the same or do you need to use dried material?

From watching various YouTube videos it looks like you wind up with dry kief after a dry ice extraction and the ice water is pretty damp, what then, how do you dry your hash after an ice water extraction?  If you use a dry ice extraction, would all you do is use a pollen press? 

OK, so I could ask a ton more questions here but I'll hold up here. Thanks for any and all help

Peace


----------



## Hackerman (Dec 5, 2014)

Search Frenchy Canolli on YouTube and watch his part 1 and part 2 videos on how to make and press hash. That will give you a lot of info on proper bubble.

I have never done dry ice so I can't say but dry sifting without dry ice is working great for me. It is less mess than any of the other ways, I like the way the powder burns better than the BHO or hard pressed hash, and it's quick and easy.

There is also ISO extraction which you didn't mention. I am not a big fan of ISO or BHO so I stick with bubble hash and dry sift most of the time.


----------



## October420 (Dec 5, 2014)

Hackerman said:


> Search Frenchy Canolli on YouTube and watch his part 1 and part 2 videos on how to make and press hash. That will give you a lot of info on proper bubble.
> 
> I have never done dry ice so I can't say but dry sifting without dry ice is working great for me. It is less mess than any of the other ways, I like the way the powder burns better than the BHO or hard pressed hash, and it's quick and easy.
> 
> There is also ISO extraction which you didn't mention. I am not a big fan of ISO or BHO so I stick with bubble hash and dry sift most of the time.



Thanks Hackerman, I just found Frenchy Canoli on YouTube and I'll be sure to check out the vid's you mentioned. I've never heard of ISO extraction before, but I'm only interested in non solvent based extractions. I hate to admit it but I'm pretty much out of touch concerning so much of cannabis culture. Showing my age and location here, not sure what wax is, dabs all that I assume it's just different variations of Hash. I grew up in SoCal in the 70's and most of the Hash I got my hand on back then was complete garbage. I got into growing because of the medical benefits cannabis has for the treatment of Multiple Sclerosis, so just looking at all the different possibilities. I suppose you could use your kief no mater how its extracted to infuse oil, tinctures, edibles as well as making hash? I plan on using my first harvest for making Rick Simpson's but just thinking of possibilities down the road.

Peace


----------



## umbra (Dec 5, 2014)

iso is an alcohol extraction using isopropyl, but ethanol can be used as well. Wax is 1 of many forms bho ( butane hash oil ) can take. Dabs are the process of smoking bho using an oil rig for a bong or water pipe. If you are not interested in solvent based extractions, forget about Rick Simpson Oil. RSO is a solvent based extraction, as are tinctures.


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 5, 2014)

Solvent meaning the highest food grade alcohol you can get. At least I think you and I are on the same page about the oil for MS patients. I use Everclear. 

Sorry Oct, i know nothing about hash.


----------



## bozzo420 (Dec 5, 2014)

dry ice is real easy. get a 100 mm mesh bottom bag. put pot in along with dry ice.  shake it above a piece of glass. I use a storm door window.    shake for a minute. scrape up powder. then shake again. The first shake will be blonde and the second will have more plant matter in it .More green.    that's dry ice hash. easy takes 5 minutes.


----------



## October420 (Dec 5, 2014)

umbra said:


> iso is an alcohol extraction using isopropyl, but ethanol can be used as well. Wax is 1 of many forms bho ( butane hash oil ) can take. Dabs are the process of smoking bho using an oil rig for a bong or water pipe. If you are not interested in solvent based extractions, forget about Rick Simpson Oil. RSO is a solvent based extraction, as are tinctures.



umbra,

You're correct, I wasn't clear on my comment about using solvent. I should have said "butane" I knew bho was made using butane and not knowing anything about ISO I assumed it was made with butane as well. Told y'all I don't anything about hash. Thanks for the heads up umbra.


----------



## AluminumMonster (Dec 5, 2014)

Just curious, why don't you want to give B.H.O. a try?


----------



## lyfespan (Dec 5, 2014)

AluminumMonster said:


> Just curious, why don't you want to give B.H.O. a try?



Why is it that butane is the aerosol solvent of choice when extracting wax? Has anyone used liquid nitrogen? Or nitrous oxide? What is it that makes butane the best scrubber?


----------



## lyfespan (Dec 5, 2014)

Are there any scientists working on distillation of hemp oil, like crude oil? Are we over looking the possibilities here getting high? I see plastics, composites, and other raw building blocks here as well, how do I get aboard that train?


----------



## October420 (Dec 5, 2014)

AluminumMonster said:


> Just curious, why don't you want to give B.H.O. a try?



I guess it's really just a safety concern, nothing more than that I suppose. Butane is so explosive and I've heard of folks burning down their house. I think I'd give it a try if I was confident of doing it safely.


----------



## October420 (Dec 5, 2014)

bozzo420 said:


> dry ice is real easy. get a 100 mm mesh bottom bag. put pot in along with dry ice.  shake it above a piece of glass. I use a storm door window.    shake for a minute. scrape up powder. then shake again. The first shake will be blonde and the second will have more plant matter in it .More green.    that's dry ice hash. easy takes 5 minutes.



Yeah the dry ice method looks so simple. So after doing a dry ice extraction or a dry sift, what then? Ridiculous question I know but I really have no clue.


----------



## Hackerman (Dec 5, 2014)

You can press dry sift like Frenchy does with a hot water jar or you can do what I do and just put the powder in a pipe and smoke it.

I really am getting to like dry sift the best. No solvents and I like that. About the same result as bubble bag hash but less mess.

It's nice and pure and it does the job. My BHO is sitting in a jar. I smoke it once in a while (when I need to renew my butane cough LOL).

Check out my thread on dry sift machine (http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=69978) and look at the unit I made. Under $10 and I use it every day. LOL About a 10 minute shake give me 2 or 3 grams. Enough until tomorrow.


----------



## umbra (Dec 5, 2014)

While still called bho, there is super critical fluid extraction using CO2 and not voc's to extract the essential oils. This has become the standard in the mmj community. Because of the laws concerning bho extractions, many people send out their trim for extraction by a professional.


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 5, 2014)

That would be awesome! I doubt a home unit will be available soon.


----------



## lyfespan (Dec 5, 2014)

umbra said:


> While still called bho, there is super critical fluid extraction using CO2 and not voc's to extract the essential oils. This has become the standard in the mmj community. Because of the laws concerning bho extractions, many people send out their trim for extraction by a professional.



Oh I doubt they have a center down here in SoCal


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 6, 2014)

I really prefer the ice method over the dry ice method if you are not going to use an alcohol based solvent.

I have everything to make bho, but the process scares me, too and I have yet to make any.....and now it is winter and cold here and I cannot do it outside, so I will stick with my bags.  I do suggest that you invest in 3 or so bubble bags as they are made for this purpose and sized right.  You can get them quite reasonably on e-bay.  Works way better than trying to use a window screen or something not made for the purpose.


----------



## MR1 (Dec 6, 2014)

THG, winter is the safest time to use butane, very few fumes when blasting and you can use warm water to control evaporation. Butane costs money and ice is free so I will be making a batch of bubble bag hash.


----------



## lyfespan (Dec 6, 2014)

MR1 said:


> THG, winter is the safest time to use butane, very few fumes when blasting and you can use warm water to control evaporation. Butane costs money and ice is free so I will be making a batch of bubble bag hash.



I was just gonna say, if there's ever a time to blow bho, it's when it's below freezing.


----------



## Lesso (Dec 7, 2014)

October420 said:


> Alright, I'd like to gain some knowledge and understanding here. Basically I'd like to get some feedback on extracting. I'm a total novice when it comes to the subject, but I understand there are basically three methods of extractions;
> BHO, Ice Water (bubble) and Dry Ice extractions. I'm interested in the last two.
> 
> So what are the advantages and disadvantages between the dry ice and ice water methods?
> ...


You can use fresh material for dry ice. I use fresh frozen material. There are a few ways of doing the dry ice...i use a 120 micron bubble bag and shake over a mirror or large pane of glass. I scrape all of the material together and leave it in baby food jars in a dark place. The advantages over ice water extraction, at least for me, is that its way quicker, less messy, and no risk of mold while you wait for the hash to dry out. I have done ice water, butane, iso, quick wash iso, and dry ice extractions. I will only use dry ice from now on.


----------



## AluminumMonster (Dec 8, 2014)

MR1 said:


> THG, winter is the safest time to use butane, very few fumes when blasting and you can use warm water to control evaporation. Butane costs money and ice is free so I will be making a batch of bubble bag hash.



The only problem I have with blasting B.H.O. in the winter time is static electricity. When it is really dry out, like it is every winter in the Midwest, static becomes a big concern. I won't let my wife in to the room while I am blasting/purging. The dogs get kicked out too.


----------



## Hackerman (Dec 8, 2014)

AluminumMonster said:


> I won't let my wife in to the room while I am blasting/purging.




You blast INDOORS???


----------



## AluminumMonster (Dec 8, 2014)

Hackerman said:


> You blast INDOORS???


For 2.5 years. Is butane more volatile than an open gas can? or Carb Cleaner? The dummies of the world have forced us to create a stigma around butane extraction. It can be perfectly safe to use with a little common sense.


----------



## MR1 (Dec 8, 2014)

I blast outside in the porch or just go right outside, very little fumes when it is below freezing. Proper ventilation is the key. Once 90% of butane has evaporated I can bring it inside and finish it off.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Dec 8, 2014)

Do you guys dehydrate your material before you run it?


----------



## AluminumMonster (Dec 8, 2014)

000StankDank000 said:


> Do you guys dehydrate your material before you run it?


I just cure it like the rest.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Dec 8, 2014)

Dehydrating your material is majorly over looked by BHO makers. I suggest trying it on a run you do.


----------



## MR1 (Dec 9, 2014)

I dry my trim, it is usually bone dry when I use it.


----------

